# Venison Ring Bologna



## pikestabber (Jan 24, 2017)

Made 25 pounds of Venison Ring Bologna this weekend using Curly's seasoning. The only modification was adding a tablespoon of Serrano pepper powder and 5 cups of NFDM (not sure if that's in the acronym line-up, but that's Nonfat Dry Milk--acts as a binder and helps retain moisture--goes in all my sausage).

I have to say, this came out fantastic. Moist, flavorful, and the texture was spot on, IMO. Surprisingly not much heat, and I might even double the powder going forward. In the second pic you can see the whole link has the casing on, the slices next to it are casing free, so I think the color and smoke came out just right. The only problem was that I had to smoke it in two batches, so it took all day. Actually, that's not a problem, is it? :)

I am on the fence on how to freeze this, though... Do you keep the casing on (I'm guessing it would help with freezer burn), or remove it before freezing? After frozen, do the casings come off easier? Harder? Thanks, all. Trying to toe the line between 'freezing quality' versus 'ease of eating' as I will give most of this away.













1f.jpg



__ pikestabber
__ Jan 24, 2017


















2f.jpg



__ pikestabber
__ Jan 24, 2017


----------



## pikestabber (Jan 24, 2017)

Side note: smoked with about 3 parts hickory chips to 1 part maple chips in a CSSV 18 to internal of 152. Ice bath (aka, snow bank), then bloomed for a couple hours. Then in the fridge.

Our normal overnight lows of -20 in January have been high teens with daytime temps in the 30s to low 40s. Unheard of in Minnesota. Had a clear deck to smoke on and did so in just a long sleeve T! What a nice reprieve in the dead of winter!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

Your bologna looks fantastic!

I vac seal mine & freeze with the casing on.

I've had them in the freezer over a year & when thawed the casing comes right off.

Al


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice job!


----------



## pikestabber (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks, guys. We're on day two of eating this and no end in sight ;)


----------



## bobjr21w (Feb 3, 2017)

What kind of casing did you use?  I was also smoking sausage the same weekend you were excepet I'm from the awesome state of ND


----------



## bellaru (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## mowin (Feb 3, 2017)

That looks fantastic.  Thumbs Up.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks great!!! If your giving most of it away..........


----------

